
DOJ officials say labeling antifa as a terrorist group is 'highly problematic' - samizdis
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/trump-vows-designate-antifa-terrorist-group-heres-doj/story?id=70999186
======
replyifuagree
Antifa would have to become more organized and commit significant violence to
earn a terrorist organization designation. I mean, if the far more organized
and violent hate groups in the us haven't earned it, antifa isn't even in the
running!

